# Doing a trash out???? better consult the FEDS first



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A New Mexico couple has been warned by the federal government not to touch trash – tin cans, broken glass and the like – that has accumulated over the years on the 20 acres of desert land they bought for their retirement home near Santa Fe because it could hurt the Rio Grande River, 25 miles away.Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2012/12/feds-to-landowner-dont-touch-that-trash/#6BjZ2HUQ4cZD7bbw.99 
​


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GET OUT!!!!! Shut the friggin' door


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Look up adjenda 21 and the wildlife corridor. Their property is in that zone as well as mine. Screw the government.............


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No money for federal or state parks, but we still have $ for Government pinheads to drive around and look for mother earth violators?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> No money for federal or state parks, but we still have $ for Government pinheads to drive around and look for mother earth violators?






No driving required, sitting in the comfort of an easy chair and a cup of joe close by they can see what you are doing via drone.

Or satellite.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> No driving required, sitting in the comfort of an easy chair and a cup of joe close by they can see what you are doing via drone.
> 
> Or satellite.


Like Benghazi?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think they show up here.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Like Benghazi?






From what I heard obummer likes watching snuff films live on drone TV.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

the scariest part is that they noticed as soon as they started doing work. Kind of makes you wonder how much they are watching you, and if they have a file for satellite pics of me eating breakfast naked on my balcony


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You have a balcony?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> You have a balcony?



you say that like its unusual


----------

